# rescuing mice tomorrow, how many?



## kelly1982 (May 1, 2009)

due to the recent death of our beloved ancient gerbil,we have decided to rehome another small furry. im not wanting to take on more gerbils, and have instead decided on mice. i have found some in need of a new home, and we are going to see them tomorrow, there are around 40 babies to choose from, and im looking for a female only tank. the tank is 3 feet long x 1 foot wide. i was thinking 5/6 will be about right but im not sure. we have had mice before, but i dont want to overcrowd them so i need to know how many will comfortably be housed in this tank. any info greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah 6 would do great in that, plenty of room We have a 5 footer and have kept anything from 3-10 mice in it depending on circumstances, and I wouldnt hesitate to put in more if needed. At the moment we have 7 in there and they have so much room, they tire themselves out pretty quickly :lol:


----------



## kelly1982 (May 1, 2009)

yey, i think im going to get 5, mainly due to it being my lucky number, and i dont want them cramped in there. how many wheels should i add, im guessing 1 wont be enough. i cant wait, of all small furries, mice are my favourite, these babies are in need of a new home after a wrong sexing led to multiple litters. they think they have around 40 looking for new homes. everythings already set up for them apart from the wheels. i have no hope of sexing them, unless the males are obviously male :roll: so im hoping they can sex them properly, it wasnt them who wrongly sexed them in the first place so im keeping my fingers crossed. thanks for the info.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

No problem  We have 2 wheels in our biggest tank, one silent spinner and one saucer. They tend to have preferences  But in complete honesty we have just the 1 wheel in some girl groups and its not a problem aslong as they get on well, which they usually do. Its up to you really. They dont mind doubling up and have fun working together anyway

If the genders arent really obvious then you can post on here and people can help out, but at 4 weeks plus it should be pretty clear

Bet youre excited!


----------



## kelly1982 (May 1, 2009)

im still a bit upset over losing our 4 nearly 5 year old gerbil, but yes i am super excited about being a mouse owner again, they are so much more handlable than gerbils. i miss my old mousey boys from a few years ago, and my first pet as a kid was 2 pet mice, i used to put them in the garden and they would follow me everywhere, was like a massive obsticle course, through the long grass and over big rocks etc. looking back on it i would never risk that as an adult, but as a 7 year old kid i suppose i never thought about the possibility of our pet cat chasing and attacking them :shock: just buzzing about getting some new mice, they are quite hard to come by round here, no pet shops sell them, though i wanted to rescue anyway so im happy i stumbled upon these poor guys from the rspca who need a new forever home


----------

